# EDA new music video



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey all,

This is my friends bands new video, some of you might like it, some of you might not and others will be indifferent. They're based in Glasgow and play regularly so go see them if you like it.






Chris


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

music section would be more appropriate place to post,no ?


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Well... It is in there too to be honest but hardly anyone goes in there so not sure anyone would see it :thumb:

I also felt seeing as it's my friends band who are starting to do a lot of gigs that it was kind of an off topic subject too.

Chris


----------

